# Best Exhaust system?



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a noisy flowmaster muffler now. I hate it. At about 2500 rpm it just gets loud.
After I bought it and removed the resonator; my mileage dropped and so did the power.

What is a good quiet muffler? I would like a round chrome one but it must be quieter and give me good mileage.

I have 2 1/4" pipes from the exhaust manifold to cat and from there to the muffler.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

You could get the $600.00 Apexi GT Spec catback exhaust system. The piping is 95mm (3.74 inches) so the sound is really low. It sounds pretty nasty when you take it to the redline though. The exhaust was put on the car before I bought it, and it's definately not needed. It's probably good for like 800hp. I might have 200 at the wheels now.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

are you plannign on going turbo or satying N/A?

if your going turbo there are tons of great cat backs that sound nice

here are a few of my favs right now

RS*R ExMag recomoned for turbo apps, 80mm piping
Blitz Realize TT 3" piping
5 zigen Border III this one is 70mm and its good for N/A motors as well

these three are all quit and low sounding exhusts


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would say get a resonator, then i would recomend a borla muffler. Also i would recoment a cat. if you need one in your state or 2 resonators like a friend of mine did.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

For turbo, get a 3". For NA get 2.5" and make sure that it is full stainless steel. The rest is all up to you based on looks and sound.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Resonator?*

I am not going to add a turbo. I like the way Borla looks. Is it quiet below 4,000 rpm?
Would a resonator lower my mileage or horsepower?





kaptainkrollio said:


> For turbo, get a 3". For NA get 2.5" and make sure that it is full stainless steel. The rest is all up to you based on looks and sound.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

A quality resonator shouldnt hurt your cars performance. The borla have good flow maybe slightly better then a flowmaster so if yuo dont add a resonator it will be just as lound as flowmaster. I would say it has a deep sound at idle not too ricey starts to get loud between 3500-4000 rpm. I have a vw now with a borla it sounds good.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

i've heard good things about ssautochrome (200 bucks one bay) catbacks. anyone know anything about them?

im looking for a exhaust system as well for my 89 240 n/a. 

btw. when u guys say resonator, you are referring to the black plastic box attatched to the intake box right?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

slideurride said:


> i've heard good things about ssautochrome (200 bucks one bay) catbacks. anyone know anything about them?
> 
> im looking for a exhaust system as well for my 89 240 n/a.
> 
> btw. when u guys say resonator, you are referring to the black plastic box attatched to the intake box right?


i wouldnt buy anything to do with cars on Ebay, and a resonator is just something in your exhaust to quiet it down by slowing the exhaust down. and it gives it a nice sound


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 20, 2004)

slideurride said:


> i've heard good things about ssautochrome (200 bucks one bay) catbacks. anyone know anything about them?
> 
> im looking for a exhaust system as well for my 89 240 n/a.
> 
> btw. when u guys say resonator, you are referring to the black plastic box attatched to the intake box right?


Slideurride you know nothing about cars do you???? The resonater is right before your tailpipe on your exhaust. :dumbass:


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm looking to buy the BRM Exhaust System from AZHitman from the Nico forums. I hear its one of the best out for the 240 and it looks stock.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

im going with the apexi N1 Dual


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

N1, hks hyper, and greddy exhausts are pretty popular. If I had to buy, I would go used because as long as it is stainless steel, you won't have a problem with rust.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you know nothing about cars either because there is a resonator for the intake as well.....


newbies everywhere...


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

You are both right. There IS a resonator for stock air intakes on most vehicles including the 240 AND there is a resonator for some exhaust systems. The Exhaust system resonator is sorta like a second "muffler" reducing the sound of airflow as it exits your vehicle. On my old Sentra I had two systems: one without the resonator, very loud and annoying, which I sold for one with a resonator, close to stock sound. A good system can provide excellent flow and sound with a resonator. As for the resonator on the airbox, it functions much in the same way. As air enters the engine bay the stock air intake is designed to reduce noise and provide maximum filtration. This is the function of the air box resonator. If you ever replace your stock intake, or should I say when, you'll notice a much louder, gutteral, sweet-ass sound. And for some even more vibration. So you guys are both right!
:topic: 
Now back to the subject!

You guys should consider the BRM system. Its made by a nissan enthusaist, AZHitman on www.240sx.org, with performance in mind. Not flash! The guy makes them custom so I'm sure if you have a style in mind he might oblige. And the system is UNDER $500! Help these small biz out. Thats how guys like Hotshots became so good.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> are you plannign on going turbo or satying N/A?
> 
> if your going turbo there are tons of great cat backs that sound nice
> 
> ...


^ Listen to this guy. Everyone else in this thread is just bumpin gums. Those are free flowing exhausts and they are quiet (like you asked for).


----------

